# Best tires for beach?



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

What are the best off-road tires for the beach?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

BF Goodrich AT/KO


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I'v had the BF Goodrich MT KM2 on my last 3 trucks and they work great in the sand and there still aggressive enough for the mud.


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

I have the cooper discoverer sst on mine


----------



## Wade'n4fish (Jul 30, 2012)

bfg allterrain k.o.'s Have them on an 06 Tacoma 4wd and i cannot find anything that they wont take me through. plus great onroad mileage.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

sharkchum said:


> I'v had the BF Goodrich MT KM2 on my last 3 trucks and they work great in the sand and there still aggressive enough for the mud.


X2

I had some 33s but when I got a lift on my truck I went to 35s. They are tuff and get the job done. Not to loud on the road either.


----------



## rc10j1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Superswampers


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

bfg all-terrains, love mine


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Wade'n4fish said:


> bfg allterrain k.o.'s Have them on an 06 Tacoma 4wd and i cannot find anything that they wont take me through. plus great onroad mileage.


same here on my 2005 Tacoma, before that on 2004 Z-71, and before that 1997 Pathfinder... I did get stuck once... in about 7-8K miles of beach driving


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Super Swamper Boggers are great in dry sand. They work like paddle tires.

But a good set of a/t tires aired down will to good most of the time.


----------



## Wade'n4fish (Jul 30, 2012)

I rarely air down and serves me great. My experience with mud terrains and sand is that they are great at moving alot of sand. Alot of grip however if you do lose momentum they will dig down to the hubs in no time, then your done. ATs give you a little more leeway.


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## Just-chasin-tail12 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

The choice of tire depends on how you use your vehicle. If you have the urge to drive in mud, get the grips. An all terrain has been my choice for many years. Longer tread life than the grips. I don't go much taller than factory tires but I do go wider. Taller tires are just more wear and tear on the drive train, especially when towing.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Super Swamper Boggers are great in dry sand. They work like paddle tires.
> 
> But a good set of a/t tires aired down will to good most of the time.


no way dude....boggers will dig to china in sand....anything else is a better choice than boggers for the sand. anything....


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Like others have said. It kinda depends on your vehicle. 
If its a heavy diesel truck, an all terrain will work best. Muds will just dig you deeper if your stopped or loosing momentum.
A lighter truck/SUV or Jeep, you can run just about anything. 
Airing down helps a ton, even if you just take 10lbs out of them. Still plenty left for when you get off the beach and to make it to a gas station to air back up.
I have had BFG ATs and Toyo MTs on my Dodge 2500 Diesel.
The ATs worked well in soft sand especially aired down some. No Slip, just moved forward. 
My MTs i have now work well but take some effort in soft sand to get moving again.
The wider the tire, the better. A wide footprint of the tire helps with floating in the sand.


----------

